# No official ICS for Droid 3...



## rickhamilton620 (Dec 23, 2011)

I know that there's great custom roms out but I was hoping for official nonetheless, if only to help with things like the Wi-Fi dropouts...

http://forums.motorola.com/pages/00add97d6c

Ironically I visited the page earlier today on a whim and was relieved to see the D3 in "evaluation and planning..." *eyeroll*

I wonder if the RAM was seen as the constraint? Moto's launcher on the ICS RAZR build at least appears lighter than the one on the D3 out of the box so I'm not terribly sure.


----------

